# Camping on Cape Cod?



## vwbug1971 (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyone have any info.  I'd really like to sleep right on the sand of a beach.  Anyone know if this is legal? I'd prefer to completely not be in a campground (you know, camp where i want....just me, some friends and the beach)

I have posted here once before about hiking and camping on the appalachian trail and you guys were a great source of information.  hopefully you can help me out with this too


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't know when you plan on going, but during the summer I know camping in an RV is allowed on the Cape Cod National seashore.  My ex-landlords used to stay there all summer in their Winnebago.  His wife would tow his tuna boat down with their Suburban, and he'd use the suv to literally drag the boat down the beach to the water every morning and go tuna fishing.  What a life!

Just a quick search on google found this:
http://www.hikercentral.com/parks/caco/ - says no camping, just RVs
http://www.nps.gov/caco/pphtml/facilities.html

Hope these help.

Smitty


----------



## Elk Oil (Jan 13, 2005)

I looked into this myself a few years ago.  The entire shore line out toward the end of the Cape is designated National Seashore.  You cannot camp on it anywhere.  I spoke to a National Parks Ranger during a trip to Truro and she gave me this news.    

Unless the regulations have changed, it's still this way.  I'd suggest getting the latest by contacting the local ranger district office down there, though.


----------



## Max (Jan 13, 2005)

Camping is allowed in self-contained vehicles only.  Here are the guidelines:

http://www.nps.gov/caco/activities/oversand/camping.html


----------



## beswift (Jan 15, 2005)

*Cape cod.*

Let's see, if you can find a place where no one notices, you can camp on the 
Cape.  What you actually should do is look into Myles Standish State Park.  It's vast, it's unknown and it is beautiful!!!  There's also Nickerson State Park.  What most people don't understand is that the fresh water ponds on the Cape are not only plentiful but quite enjoyable.  Everyone crouds down to the salt shore leaving the lakes and ponds free.  Nevertheless, if you sneak around you can find plenty of places to sleep out on the Cape shore.  I've spent most of my life doing it.  Your best approach would be to take a girl with you.


----------

